# Bachmann Trains at Lonwood Gardens - Kennett Square Pa



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Buck, 
is this a permanent display at Longwood? where in the park is it? 
I was there a few months ago..completely missed it!  
didnt see it on the map or anything..no idea it was even there.. 

Scot


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

The display opened on Friday and will continue through the holidays. It's pretty easy to find - just go in and head to the left.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

The operator at Longwood has three of my units: 2-8-0 BBT Converted Bumble Bee, EBT 2-8-0 BBT converted (This was the review ubit in GR), 4-6-0 BBT converted Rio Grande Woodburner. All seem to be performing very well. 

Barry - BBT


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack..... 

Looks good!!!!!!!! Keep up the good work.....









Keeps the public looking at large scale trains...


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scot 

It is off in one corner. Don't remember signs, but it is on the map in the handout they give you. Very nice but not spectacular. I had to search it out the last time I was there. I think it is a small permanent exhibit.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

well, its definitely not on the map!  not a hint of it.. (not the map they use in the Summer anyway..perhaps it is on a different map they use September - January, when the railroad is open) 
Some googling showed me exactly where it is..we walked all over that area! never saw a hint of it..weird..well, it wasnt running anyway when we were there! (in June) 



Scot


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

It is a temporary seasonal layout. Usually only in the Fall. This is the first year it will run through the holidays.


----------

